

1985 Playboy interview with Steve Jobs - corporalagumbo
http://www.txtpost.com/playboy-interview-steven-jobs/

======
damian2000
I like how he foresaw the potential of the internet before many people even
knew about it, and certainly before it became publicly accessible...

> Jobs: This will change: Computers will be essential in most homes.

> Playboy: What will change?

> Jobs: The most compelling reason for most people to buy a computer for the
> home will be to link it into a nationwide communications network. We’re just
> in the beginning stages of what will be a truly remarkable breakthrough for
> most people‐‑as remarkable as the telephone.

